# Cloudscape wird opensource :)



## nollario (3. Aug 2004)

IBM tut mal wieder was für die opensource gemeinde und vielleicht damit auch für java database freaks... 

http://news.com.com/IBM to make Java database open source/2100-7344_3-5291025.html?tag=nefd.top


----------



## pogo (3. Aug 2004)

natürlich auch auf deutsch
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=1747609


----------



## Grizzly (3. Aug 2004)

Finde ich gut. Momentan setzen wir ein Kundenprojekt HSQLDB als clientseitige Datenbank ein. Die ist zwar mal prinizipiell nicht schlecht, hat aber einige Beschränkungen und ist auch nicht so super performant. Und da bei diesem Projekt die in der Datenbank befindliche Datenmenge kontinuierlich wächst, wäre Cloudscape 'ne feine Sache.


----------



## nollario (4. Aug 2004)

das ist wahr.... ich bins auch gespannt!  hsqldb kann der cloudscape sicher nicht das wasser reichen... auch wie man bei eclipse gesehen hat, macht es viel sinn wenn ein ehemals kommerzielles produkt (bei eclipse war es ja visual age) der open source gemeinde übergeben wird... denn wenn ein projekt erst mal eine gewisse grösse hat, zieht es auch mehr entwickler an sich ...bin mal auf die sourcen der db gespannt


----------

